# Electric VW Beetle Project



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi DIYEC! 

First of all I'm still new here  and I really find these forums informative and a way to expand on this type of technology!

So I've been planning on acquiring a Classic VW Beetle (circa 1960-1979, don't know yet) for a school project. So as for the plans I will be building the controlling system and a charging system myself (thinking of solar power but that's not that important as I'll be building a 230VAC Charger myself too) and I'll have the adapter plate and shaft coupler machined. I'll plan to place two contactors on the + supply line to the controller and on the ground line respectively, and a DC-DC converter for the 12V battery system that switches (ignition) the 2 contactors mentioned along with other necessary 12V devices (headlights etc...) with both battery systems fused. 

Now my biggest question is what motor should I'll be looking at. I've encountered several Brushless DC motors but I still have a big doubt of which choice is suited for my needs. For speed 60km/h (40mph) is good but where I live there are are alot of small hills. I am aming at using a system powered by not more than 72v. I plan on spending 500Euros (660USD) on the motor alone and plan on adding regen braking also.

Will a DC Brushless motor be efficient enough and powerfull as a series wound brush type and good for those EV needs?

Are these any good?

72V Brushless DC:
http://evdrives.com/motenergy_me0201012801.html
http://evdrives.com/motenergy_me0907.html

48V Brushless DC:
http://evdrives.com/motenergy_me0201014201.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

72V is pretty low for street use.

Many people are refitting forklift motors as a cheap alternative. What's the budget for the other parts?


----------



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

I plan to buy the batteries for not more than 500euros, and I'm gonna build the Controlling/monitoring system, DC-DC converter and charging system myself for like lest say 500euros worth of parts.... And obviously the Contactors, fuses, and wiring for like 200euros?.... That's roughly it, but I don't plan to go over 2000euros (2640USD) (excluding car) with obviously the motor and adapter plate with coupler.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

You may already know, but check out the Open Revolt and emotorwerks DIY chargers and controller.


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

electricvw said:


> Hi DIYEC!
> 
> First of all I'm still new here  and I really find these forums informative and a way to expand on this type of technology!
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I'm in the process of converting a '73 Super Beetle. I'll be using two PMAC drive motors with a slight reduction using tooth belt drives. If you are looking to use AC motors you might look at ME0913 motors, they are good to 96 volts and have a better rpm to volt ratio.


----------



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks zak il check those out


----------



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a question about the size of the motor... I read somewhere that the motor weight should be like 150lbs for optimum drive in EVs. Is that true? Because those brushless motors are all like 35lbs. would a single one operate well with the beetle? thanks in advance


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

electricvw said:


> I have a question about the size of the motor... I read somewhere that the motor weight should be like 150lbs for optimum drive in EVs. Is that true? Because those brushless motors are all like 35lbs. would a single one operate well with the beetle? thanks in advance


I'll be running two motors


----------



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

then the theory is true, right? but still, 70lbs is still far from the recommended 100lbs-150lbs or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Zak650 (Sep 20, 2008)

These Mars / Motenergy AC motors are what's called axial gap motors. Think of a clutch plate with 8 alternating pole magnets instead of friction material. The 3 phase stator windings and laminations face the side of the disc. Some have a single stator on one side and some have a stator on both sides of the disc having twice the power. These are used on motorcycles but I'm trying them in a car. Cooling will really be the big question, a motorcycle motor being much more out in the air than a car motor will ever be. 

Important:
Keep in mind if the motor's magnets get too hot they are dead forever.

Mars / Motenergy also makes permanent magnet brush type DC motors


----------



## electricvw (Apr 26, 2012)

But are those type of brushless motors still way better and more reliable than the Brush type?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

electricvw said:


> But are those type of brushless motors still way better and more reliable than the Brush type?


NO

You will have to overload those dinky motors to make your car move

Which would more reliable a 50cc motor tuned up to produce 50Hp or a big old 2000cc motor producing 100Hp??l


----------

